# Elgin Park



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys, not sure if many of you are familiar with Michael Smith's diarama magic or not, but I thought I'd share this, as he's truly a master of the scale diarama construction photography.

His homepage: Welcome to Elgin Park

His flickr page: Michael Paul Smith | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2015)

I've seen some of his work before, I think here on the forum, and it really is excellent. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2015)

I know we had a member who was doing incredible work with WWI aviation dioramas...

I sure miss seeing his work


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2015)

He is a genius 
Thanks for sharing, Dave!


----------

